# Question About Glycerin And Micas



## commoncenz (Jun 29, 2015)

I've been using Vegetable Glycerin to mix my micas before adding to soap batter. I find it to be very thick and a pain in the rear. Although maybe that's just because of my frother.

Anyway, I was talking to (boring) a friend today about soaping and how I mix my colors. She tells me there's another type of glycerin that she uses as a skin moisturizer and softener. She goes to her bathroom and brings back this bottle of glycerin that she says she bought at Wal-Mart. Only thing is, it's not vegetable glycerin. 

My question is, since she uses it on her skin and it's labeled as safe for skin, would this be an acceptable alternative to vegetable glycerin? It's a little thinner than vegetable glycerin is why I ask. Has anyone used this type of glycerin to blend their micas?


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 29, 2015)

I haven't... but if you're making CP or HP, I think added to mica a bit of the batch oils is easier.


----------



## commoncenz (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, me too. I was using a little of my batch oils before and it made a nice slurry. Then tried the vegetable glycerin. It did work wonders for the TD, but was a pain with the micas. So, I guess I was actually asking the question in regards to TD because I'll probably go back to the batch oils for my micas.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 29, 2015)

I use water for micas and find that works quite well. Everyone seems to have a different preference though!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 30, 2015)

I happen to use glycerin for all my colorants. I hate using batch oils because I never know how much colorant I want to use. My veggie glycerin is quite thick and I use a Popsicle stick to initially blend in the colorant then use my Badger mini paint mixer.


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 2, 2015)

So, I have a friend who is a commercial painter. You'd think there wouldn't be a tie in to soaping ... I thought so too, and I was wrong. I was talking to her about my issue with thick glycerin and mica when she told me it sounded like my frother just wasn't getting the job done and I needed to look into something with a little more power. I'll admit that I bought a cheap frother off of Ebay ... She recommended a mini-mixer that she bought .... off of Ebay of all places. I ordered it and it came in today. Have not used in to mix up any micas yet, but I can already tell it's more powerful than the frother. It kinda resembles one of those "badgers"; but has a few more attachments. Anyway, here's a pic and a link for anyone who might want to try it ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NORPRO-DELUXE-CORDLESS-MINI-MIXER-5-PC-SET-WHIP-STIR-BLEND-BEAT-MIX-FROTHER-/231272483370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d8ea0a2a


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 2, 2015)

I tried glycerin today for micas and pigments, hated it. It was too thick and the pigments didn't want to blend in. I'll stick to oil for the micas and water for pigments. My TD is water soluble, I have no issues with it.
As far as the glycerin your friend has, yes you can use it.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 2, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> So, I have a friend who is a commercial painter. You'd think there wouldn't be a tie in to soaping ... I thought so too, and I was wrong. I was talking to her about my issue with thick glycerin and mica when she told me it sounded like my frother just wasn't getting the job done and I needed to look into something with a little more power. I'll admit that I bought a cheap frother off of Ebay ... She recommended a mini-mixer that she bought .... off of Ebay of all places. I ordered it and it came in today. Have not used in to mix up any micas yet, but I can already tell it's more powerful than the frother. It kinda resembles one of those "badgers"; but has a few more attachments. Anyway, here's a pic and a link for anyone who might want to try it ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NORPRO-DELUXE-CORDLESS-MINI-MIXER-5-PC-SET-WHIP-STIR-BLEND-BEAT-MIX-FROTHER-/231272483370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d8ea0a2a


I have one of these and it is okay, but my badger is still has more power. I use the blade mixer attachment from the one you have on my badger. I still love using glycerin to mix all my colorants, especially since I usually do not want to introduce any extra oil into my soaps and do not like using some of the batch oil since I never judge my color perfect, and may not want to use it all. All I ever get with water TD is crackle so that is out too


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 2, 2015)

The beautiful thing about soaping is the individual choices it allows us to indulge in. There are so many different ways and preferences when it comes to just about anything beyond the basics. Personally, I'd like to work with both glycerin and my batch oils. I think there might be a time when such a skill could come in handy. Although being new to coloring my soaps, I can't think of one off hand, so I guess it's just me be stubborn and not wanting to admit defeat when it comes to glycerin. lol


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 2, 2015)

I have that mixer, it works well when the batteries are new. Definitely use the metal blade.


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 3, 2015)

Dorry, just noticed you are from "BUCKEYE", Arizona. As an Ohioan, I love the name of your hometown.


----------

